# a Christmas betta fish contest!



## Indigo Betta

*Just a little Christmas Betta contest!*









*post a festive picture of your betta fish it can be edited or natural no more than 3 entrys per person please*

1st place Prize a betta plush or keyring of your winning betta
 2nd and 3rd both get drawings

permission giving by Perseusmom

this is not a official bettafish.com contest
have fun!


----------



## lilnaugrim

This is a cute idea ^_^ I'll have to see if I can come up with something!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I forgot to say when this contest ends. *it will end on Christmas day*
and if anyone would like to be a judge just say


----------



## Indigo Betta

and I'll need at least *5* people to enter before I can give any prizes.


----------



## BettaBoy51

id love to judge


----------



## lexyfly

Here is my entry!!


----------



## rubinthebetta

I'll judge!


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaBoy51 said:


> id love to judge


Ok!! your a judge! 



lexyfly said:


> Here is my entry!!


Thank you for your entry.



rubinthebetta said:


> I'll judge!


Yay!


----------



## BettaBoy51

When we get 5 entry's is when you want to start judging right? 

And thanks for letting me judge


----------



## Indigo Betta

yes start judging at 5 entrys please 

and I'm glad to have you as a judge


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow painting on the computer is a lot harder than it looks. 
I can draw on paper pretty well but my computer paint skills are that of a four year old. That being said I am still quite proud of it. lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

hehe:lol: thanks for the entry Aluyasha!


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Meter is feeling festive.


----------



## BettaBoy51

3 so far 2 more minimum then we start judging


----------



## Jovancheck

This is my betta Klaus  He says hello to you


----------



## redthebetta

Here's my entry! 








EDIT: Wow, I just realized how weird the colors look. Oh well ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay thanks for your entries, keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## BettaBoy51

thats 5 when do you want to start judging


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaBoy51 said:


> thats 5 when do you want to start judging



You can start judging the entries we have so far if you like. 

This contest has now officially *started*  I hope we're be getting plenty *more* entries before Christmas Day!


----------



## Elliriyanna

Not overly festive ... But it kind of looks like he is in a christmas tree


----------



## riorider

My betta Alfie Mondo


----------



## summersea

Here is Razz with his tank all decorated!


----------



## redthebetta

I can't see the photo! :-(


----------



## summersea

Here is Blizzard and Artie with their decorated split tank. It is a bit hard to see but there is a tree on the glass by the divider too


----------



## summersea

And last but not least, Nero in his decorated tank 

Though not sure why the pics are coming in sideways :-(


----------



## redthebetta

I can see all of them now. Nice tanks!


----------



## zackcrack00

Is there room for one more judge?


----------



## CocoFish

Here's my entry! Featuring Casper, the doubletail halfmoon plakat! I love his Mr. Grumpy Gills face and would love to have a plush of him. I know it's impossible to snow in the tank due to physics and all that...but I thought it looked nice in the image anyways. Haha.


----------



## Indigo Betta

zackcrack00 said:


> Is there room for one more judge?



Yes you can be a judge if you want



CocoFish said:


> Here's my entry! Featuring Casper, the doubletail halfmoon plakat! I love his Mr. Grumpy Gills face and would love to have a plush of him. I know it's impossible to snow in the tank due to physics and all that...but I thought it looked nice in the image anyways. Haha.



I can't see the picture you posted i'm afraid  I don't know if its just me?


----------



## BettaBoy51

yes its the avatar picture to i can see both


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaBoy51 said:


> yes its the avatar picture to i can see both



oh ok thanks for letting me know! it must just be me that can't see the big pic that was posted but I can see the avatar.


----------



## Tree

My three boys in the Holiday Spirit. =) more of their tanks than showing them. ^^;


----------



## zackcrack00

Thank you!


----------



## LittleRose

Vye swimming through the snow!  



Rosie modeling her santa hat


----------



## lainaxoberst

Here are my bettas Namor and Conor, all dressed up with lots of holiday cheer! Sadly, Namor, the blue crowntail is no longer with us. However he was able to wish everyone a Merry Christmas before passing. This Christmas he will still be in our hearts <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

Very nice entries so far!:-D keep them coming


----------



## Asteig86

Here is Clarence, in the holiday spirit!


----------



## Crystal Dragon




----------



## Crystal Dragon




----------



## Crystal Dragon

My BeTTa Van Gogh <3


----------



## BettaBoy51

@ indigo betta let me know when you need my scores


----------



## lemonbetta88

Rex the Red-Tailed Raindeer


----------



## zackcrack00

BettaBoy51 said:


> @ indigo betta let me know when you need my scores


 
Same! Are we just picking the best three and PMing them to you??? Or are we doing number scores? Also, if the latter, what are we scoring?


----------



## soundwave

Merle's been a good boy this year!


----------



## BettaBoy51

@ soundwave is that the same betta as your avatar picture


----------



## soundwave

Yep!


----------



## BettaBoy51

snap hes a nice color betta!


----------



## soundwave

Thank you!


----------



## BettaBoy51

no problem where did you get him if you don't mind me asking


----------



## soundwave

Got him at Petsmart.


----------



## BettaBoy51

oh nice i will have to look out for colors like him next time i go there he has such cool colors!


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaBoy51 said:


> @ indigo betta let me know when you need my scores


I will



zackcrack00 said:


> Same! Are we just picking the best three and PMing them to you??? Or are we doing number scores? Also, if the latter, what are we scoring?


I'd like every picture to be rated on a scale of 1 to 10.


----------



## BettaBoy51

ok


----------



## roland2k




----------



## roland2k

HA! I just edited my profile picture! I had a cool one but I set my camera on the table and the cat messed it up... Thank goodness it was a disposable one not my good one! I would do a better one but the contest ends tomorrow! GO LAWRENCE!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*This Contest is now closed *

great entrys everyone

I'm going to PM all the judges now 

results will be posted by Sunday.


----------



## redthebetta

Yay! Good luck to all the entrants!


----------



## roland2k

good luck guys! Lawrence got a christmas present! some brine shrimp!


----------



## lainaxoberst

When will the winners be posted for this contest?


----------



## Aluyasha

lainaxoberst said:


> When will the winners be posted for this contest?


 I believe tomorrow, the 31st.


----------



## roland2k

Good luck guys! I hope you win! (Lawrence wants to win too but good luck any way)


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Results *

*1st CoCoFish & Soundwave draw with 28 points

2nd CarCarGoVroom & Littlerose draw with 27 points

3rd Riorider, Lainaxoberst & Jovancheck draw with 26 points*

it was very close we have a lot of draws 
*---------------------------------------------------------------*
PM me if you would like a prize

1st place prize a betta plush or keyring of your winning betta
2nd and 3rd get drawings
----------------------------------------------------------------
*Happy New year everyone! *:grin:


----------



## redthebetta

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Tree

Whooo congrats to the winners. =)


----------



## CocoFish

OH MY GOSH! Yay, thank you so much! Me and Casper are so happy! :-D


----------



## soundwave

Merle and I say thanks too!


----------



## BettaSpoiler900

http://www131.lunapic.com/editor/?redo=1&action=card&card=bulbs

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## BettaSpoiler900

lol i know its over...


----------

